# Dorian Yates Fluoride.



## nunchaku101

For those who have not seen yet, Dorian Yates was interviewed on a London radio station and spoke about training and maintaing health, what was picked up was what he said on Fluoride and its' effects on the brain.

Full interview is here:






Clip of him talking about it is here:


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Interesting stuff. Would love to see more information on the studies that have been done on this before becoming committed to the idea that tap water is bad for BBing.

Tbh bottled water is expensive these days. My diet is expensive enough without having to put £10-£20 a week on top for water.


----------



## MunchieBites

i believe Nick Mitchell agrees with this- even make up and perfume is stopped through his courses


----------



## brandon91

radicalry00 said:


> Interesting stuff. Would love to see more information on the studies that have been done on this before becoming committed to the idea that tap water is bad for BBing.
> 
> Tbh bottled water is expensive these days. My diet is expensive enough without having to put £10-£20 a week on top for water.


and its probably the more expensive tap water thats flouride free so youll be paying out the **** for it


----------



## Uriel

not sure what calcification of the pineal gland might mean??

is there any evidence of it - like postmortem results ect? seems a bit wish washy


----------



## Guest

Bottom line is dorian knows his stuff.i believe him.


----------



## Guest

He wants to use more tren, that will get his dreams going !!!


----------



## need2bodybuild

I was really interested when i watched this too. Good thread.


----------



## Kaiz

I seen this, was pretty awesome.. but would also like a bit more info about the fluoride and it's effects on the brain


----------



## DazUKM

so what are we suppose to do, drink bottled? ent nobody got money for that!


----------



## andwin37

nunchaku101 said:


> For those who have not seen yet, Dorian Yates was interviewed on a London radio station and spoke about training and maintaing health, what was picked up was what he said on Fluoride and its' effects on the brain.
> 
> Full interview is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clip of him talking about it is here:


How to decalcify the Pineal Gland http://decalcifypinealgland.com/how-to-decalcify-the-pineal-gland/ :thumbup1:


----------



## Greenspin

I don't know if this is true or not, not looked into it at all before. But what qualifies Dorian to say what he's saying - real question? Just wondering why coming from him, it should be taken as any more serious than another Jo on the internet?


----------



## DazUKM

Greenspin said:


> I don't know if this is true or not, not looked into it at all before. But what qualifies Dorian to say what he's saying - real question? Just wondering why coming from him, it should be taken as any more serious than another Jo on the internet?


im thinking the same thing, easiest thing would be for the Gov. to just stop putting it in our water


----------



## dusher

haha **** sakes. I made a thread based on watching that video and basically got laughed at:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/210308-drinking-distilled-water.html


----------



## nunchaku101

You can get fluoride filters fitted, you can buy them for around £100 and fit them yourself, they go under the sink, or reverce osmosis tabletop filter.

There is evidence, as it is fluoride in water is toxic waste, literally.


----------



## Zola

he also was endorsing wacky conspiracy theories and saying a man in USA can cure cancer with THC ( cannabis) but its basically being ignored. Ok Dorian.

Dorian knows lots about weight lifting and business, but ill trust scientists when it comes to our water. if it was in any way dangerous there would be an almighty fuss kicked up long ago.

I love Dorian, but I really don't believe that nonsense.


----------



## dusher

Zola said:


> he also was endorsing wacky conspiracy theories and saying a man in USA can cure cancer with THC ( cannabis) but its basically being ignored. Ok Dorian.
> 
> Dorian knows lots about weight lifting and business, but ill trust scientists when it comes to our water. if it was in any way dangerous there would be an almighty fuss kicked up long ago.
> 
> I love Dorian, but I really don't believe that nonsense.


Google is your friend. They has been an almighty fuss kicked up about this for decades.


----------



## Zola

seems distilled water long term will be bad for you too lol

http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm

you can't win. we are all going to die anyway

..


----------



## MWVEC

Few competitive bodybuilder friends of mine are told not to drink tap water during prep! Told mostly to only drink evian as it has the least sodium and fluroide etc


----------



## griffo13

i dont no what to believe about fluoride... fairly confusing if you ask me. some people say that reverse osmosis doesnt remove fluoride from water... as for drinking bottled water... the regulations in ireland on bottled water are far more leaniant then tap water...


----------



## Dux

So do I need to stop brushing my teeth or not?


----------



## Marshan

Fluoride and chlorine are an extremely cheap way to sanitise water for the governments/councils...however even I knew about the poisonous effects of chlorine and fluoride years ago...and then having worked in this field for a few years a few years ago I know for certain that in sufficient quantities both can be fatal to humans. They are both actually poisonous to the body and to top it of they accumulate in the body as the body doesnt have a mechanism that can break either down and excrete them. I'm convinced (albeit without proof) that both or either cause cancer in humans that are more susceptible to it than others...and if you think about it..back in times when people used well water (not that awful long ago, and before councils recycled waste water, rain, and sewerage to be reused as tap water) the incidences of cancer were only a fraction of what they are nowadays.


----------



## Marshan

dusher said:


> Google is your friend. They has been an almighty fuss kicked up about this for decades.


Correct, none of ths should be 'news' to people.


----------



## dusher

Zola said:


> seems distilled water long term will be bad for you too lol
> 
> http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm
> 
> you can't win. we are all going to die anyway
> 
> ..


It seems filtration is the best way of ridding fluoride. This seems to be the cheapest in the long run:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Berkey-Light-Water-Purifier-2-Black-Filters-2-PF-2-Fluoride-Filter-NEW-/200870978851?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D5387930925795875494%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D200870978851%26

Although its a bit bulky.



MWVEC said:


> Few competitive bodybuilder friends of mine are told not to drink tap water during prep! Told mostly to only drink evian as it has the least sodium and fluroide etc


True, also because of the sodium.



Dux said:


> So do I need to stop brushing my teeth or not?


Obviously not, but don't swallow the tooth paste. Like it says on the packaging.


----------



## raptordog

Regardless of if Dorian has had too much space cake or not, the second link is bollo*ks,

at no point does he quote that his bodybuilding career was down to drinkng bottled water/ pineal gland or fluoride ......

infact he does state that he did not know what a pineal gland was a few years ago.... pis*es me off how people

try and twist sh*t about....... :cursing:


----------



## Dux

dusher said:


> It seems filtration is the best way of ridding fluoride. This seems to be the cheapest in the long run:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Berkey-Light-Water-Purifier-2-Black-Filters-2-PF-2-Fluoride-Filter-NEW-/200870978851?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D5387930925795875494%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D200870978851%26
> 
> Although its a bit bulky.
> 
> True, also because of the sodium.
> 
> Obviously not, but don't swallow the tooth paste. Like it says on the packaging.


Who the chuff reads the packaging of a tube of tooth paste? :lol:


----------



## corporates

As has been said, the issues with fluoride have been known for years, just google "Alex Jones fluoride", or prisonplanet or infowars and you will see plenty of evidence of the harm that fluoride can do.


----------



## Zola

infowars are known for unrelenting tin hat wearing paranoid crap to be frank mate. few interesting points made however,

why not contact government, the water service / scientists to see what they say.

What are people supposed to drink if only drinking distilled water is bad too haha


----------



## brandon91

certain states in america are trying to have flouride removed from their water sources currently, this issue have been going on for years


----------



## Zola

interesting site

http://www.tapwater.org/faqs#Is-flouride-added-to-my-tap-water?

also http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_fluoridation_controversy


----------



## brandon91

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/features/fluoride-childrens-health-grandjean-choi/

^^^^ harvard study on the neurological effects on fluoride in children, it supposedly affects childrens IQ's


----------



## Worzel

mixerD1 said:


> Fluoride and chlorine are an extremely cheap way to sanitise water for the governments/councils...however even I knew about the poisonous effects of chlorine and fluoride years ago...and then having worked in this field for a few years a few years ago I know for certain that in sufficient quantities both can be fatal to humans. They are both actually poisonous to the body and to top it of they accumulate in the body as the body doesnt have a mechanism that can break either down and excrete them. I'm convinced (albeit without proof) that both or either cause cancer in humans that are more susceptible to it than others...and if you think about it..back in times when people used well water (not that awful long ago, and before councils recycled waste water, rain, and sewerage to be reused as tap water) the incidences of cancer were only a fraction of what they are nowadays.


You mean back when people died of dysentery. Cancer is a disease of old age, although it can affect the young its found in greater numbers in older people. We're living longer so more people are dying of cancer.


----------



## huarache

It's so frustrating why a minority if you actually understand why there is fluoride in tap water, it's never been a good thing.

Have a search and you will know soon enough, it's whether you want to believe it or not.


----------



## huarache

mixerD1 said:


> Fluoride and chlorine are an extremely cheap way to sanitise water for the governments/councils...however even I knew about the poisonous effects of chlorine and fluoride years ago...and then having worked in this field for a few years a few years ago I know for certain that in sufficient quantities both can be fatal to humans. They are both actually poisonous to the body and to top it of they accumulate in the body as the body doesnt have a mechanism that can break either down and excrete them. I'm convinced (albeit without proof) that both or either cause cancer in humans that are more susceptible to it than others...and if you think about it..back in times when people used well water (not that awful long ago, and before councils recycled waste water, rain, and sewerage to be reused as tap water) the incidences of cancer were only a fraction of what they are nowadays.


This!!!!!!!! This this this this this!!!


----------



## dusher

Dux said:


> So do I need to stop brushing my teeth or not?


The same people who read whats on a box of paracetamol. Not me that's for sure. Just making a point. Have a quick watch of this:


----------



## Marshan

Worzel said:


> You mean back when people died of dysentery. Cancer is a disease of old age, although it can affect the young its found in greater numbers in older people. We're living longer so more people are dying of cancer.


You're obviously not a student of history mate. Cancer is a disease of old age??? It saddens me that, in an age when any information available to a doctor and is also readily available to anyone with internet access, someone would actually come out with this statement. I'm not exagerrating or dramatising things here...I really am disappointed to see that written in front of me by someone who can actually use a laptop/P.C.


----------



## Zola

so what do you lads who strongly believe this drink every day ?

and what do you think about the link I previously posted which states too much distilled water has severe adverse affects?

not having a go, playing devils advocate..


----------



## huarache

Cancer is basically fcuking man made, have you looked into what gives us cancers?! The majority of things are things we do to ourselves, and by this I mean the bull**** food and contents of stuff. There's so much.

Look at things you shouldn't eat and that shouldn't actually be in foods, fizzy drinks etc. there is a site I can't fcuking remember what it's called!!!

Aspartame

Accutane P or whatever

They are just two, but cancer causing chemicals that are in our everyday consumables.

There's a long list of chemicals with a big X on this site that humans should not consume because all these things have been tested and proved to develop cancer and other diseases in rat tests and other animal tests yet ALLOWED into our foods due to the US drug and health administration kicking up a stink about it.

Internet, research, knowledge


----------



## Marshan

Zola said:


> so what do you lads who strongly believe this drink every day ?
> 
> and what do you think about the link I previously posted which states too much distilled water has severe adverse affects?
> 
> not having a go, playing devils advocate..


Right...firstly...every single drop of water around you has been going through a continuous process of distillation for about 15 billion years. So, boiling up a bit more isn't really going to do squat to you. Secondly, is it at all possible that this is propaganda spread by bottled water companies to boost or maintain sales of their products? I'm not being sarcastic Zola. I don't know the soource of your info there...


----------



## Zola

the link posted is speaking out against distilled / bottled water

http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm


----------



## huarache

nunchaku101 said:


> For those who have not seen yet, Dorian Yates was interviewed on a London radio station and spoke about training and maintaing health, what was picked up was what he said on Fluoride and its' effects on the brain.
> 
> Full interview is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clip of him talking about it is here:


From watching and listening to that.

it says Fluoride WAS FIRST USED in NAZI CONCENTRATION CAMPS TO MAKE POLITICIANS DOCILE AND COMPLIANT and now due to everything being controlled in life, fluoride is in our drinking water.

if you watch that video posted earlier about the doctor/dentist ONE PEA SIZED toothpaste has that high concentration of fluoride compared to 8oz of water, that's like half a v small glass of water.

It builds up in the body, and you can't get rid of it, and it's poisonous.

It's proved to cause cancer

It makes you dumb

Enough said.

I've believed this **** for a long time.

That's fuuuuccckkkeedd


----------



## huarache

I've always thought what could you make of your body if you were actually to live and eat and drink all natural things from birth, im talking like proper natural like back when nothing was bent. not even the animals eating fcuked up ****, or being caged and factory farmed or fcuked chemicals sprayed onto crops and veg. all that purity you would be like Hercules


----------



## Marshan

O.K. Zola....I read that, it's flashy and slick, and has nice colours. That's about it. Although it looks detailed and informed it's really not. It starts off with 'Early DeathComes From Driking Distilled Water'...and it finishes the same way, there's a little bit of science thrown in but it's vague and meandering and looks like the oppostie of an ad...which is to say it's advising you what you should do by telling you what not to do. To be fair now, there are minerals in some water which are undoubtedly necessary and not just good for you...that's not the same thing as saying tap water is 100% safe though.


----------



## nunchaku101

Fluoride free toothpaste brah..


----------



## nunchaku101

I live in a non-fluoridated area, I use non-fluoride toothpaste, and am in the process of getting a filter. From personal experience I have a good connection with the Pineal Gland, though definately I want to get a filter, just for any residual drugs in the water, statins/ssris etc


----------



## MF88

http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4058


----------



## HAWKUS

From what i remember watching dorians interview (was a few weeks back now) his argument wasnt about it causing cancer it was about it blocking up the pineal gland and stopping the release dmt....dmt is the very thing that makes us dream,ive been drinking tap water fro 27 years and have never went a night without having a dream,my dmt is obv floating round like it should....infact has there ever been of a case of someone unable to dream cos flouride stopped the release of dmt? no


----------



## Zola

Mixer,

that's true mate, the reason I posted that is to play devil's advocate....there are conflicts of opinion everywhere and there doesnt appear to be any concrete evidence that points strongly enough either way.

I truly believe if our tap water was as dangerous as some believe it wouldnt be processed in the same way.

These people who make the rules still have to brush their own teeth and use tap water themselves..


----------



## huarache

Zola said:


> These people who make the rules still have to brush their own teeth and use tap water themselves..


People who make the rules don't, people who put the rules in place well that's up to them whether they do or not. They have the money and the option not to.


----------



## Zola

So they know but they want us all to die? lol


----------



## HAWKUS

Did people miss the part when he claimed cancer has been cured but there holding back for profit.....yeah yeah dorian,go jab some slin :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

HAWKUS said:


> Did people miss the part when he claimed cancer has been cured but there holding back for profit.....yeah yeah dorian,go jab some slin :lol:


not sure how you can speculate for or against on that tbh


----------



## HAWKUS

Sambuca said:


> not sure how you can speculate for or against on that tbh


C'mon mate do you relise the enormity of that claim,common sense alone will give you an against argument,people or even whole familys would be killed for letting a secret like that slip....also the fact that who ever cured cancer would probably become one of the richest men on the planet overnight,why have money dwindled in through medicines?


----------



## dusher

Zola said:


> So they know but they want us all to die? lol


ha just like 9/11. As long as they get richer, they can sacrifice a few pawns. At the end of the day, its our money, the consumers, that ends up in their hands.



HAWKUS said:


> Did people miss the part when he claimed cancer has been cured but there holding back for profit.....yeah yeah dorian,go jab some slin :lol:


Have you read into that? Or just don't believe it?


----------



## huarache

dusher said:


> ha just like 9/11. As long as they get richer, they can sacrifice a few pawns. At the end of the day, its our money, the consumers, that ends up in their hands.
> 
> Have you read into that? Or just don't believe it?


Both true. Look into it


----------



## HAWKUS

sckeane said:


> Both true. Look into it


lol....sorry mate but just cos youve read some conspiracy theory propaganda on the net it doesnt make it true.


----------



## nunchaku101

What about when it is a U.S patent, admitting that there are certai chemicals that work as anti-oxidants and to tumors? That they selectively kill cancerous cells and not healthy.


----------



## HAWKUS

nunchaku101 said:


> What about when it is a U.S patent, admitting that there are certai chemicals that work as anti-oxidants and to tumors? That they selectively kill cancerous cells and not healthy.


Its not as easy as that mate,science has things that can kill certain cells of cancer,but a complete cure is a totally different story.


----------



## nunchaku101

Hmmm well I won't argue as I don't want to push any ideas of you, we're all one biy human family and eventually people will see, but I do like your reasoning.


----------



## dusher

HAWKUS said:


> C'mon mate do you relise the enormity of that claim,common sense alone will give you an against argument,people or even whole familys would be killed for letting a secret like that slip....also the fact that who ever cured cancer would probably become one of the richest men on the planet overnight,why have money dwindled in through medicines?


Do you think the powers that be WANT to cure cancer? Or at least cure the masses. The population is already growing at such a rate we will struggle to feed us all by the end of this century.



HAWKUS said:


> lol....sorry mate but just cos youve read some conspiracy theory propaganda on the net it doesnt make it true.


But when people put factual evidence in front of my face I don't class it as a conspiracy theory. There a fine line between being skeptical and naive.


----------



## huarache

HAWKUS said:


> lol....sorry mate but just cos youve read some conspiracy theory propaganda on the net it doesnt make it true.


So naive it's unreal.

Sorry, you go believe your real proof stories that are posted on bbc about 9/11 along with everything else that mainstream media publish, forgot everything on TV is real and everything on the media is the truth.

This topic frustrates me because if you cannot see that you are being led to believe bull****, and that you can't see that people are being as stupid as to drink something that is liquid waste from aluminium and poisonous let alone all the other **** then I duno. Wow is all I can say.


----------



## huarache

Enough said.

I'm saying no more on this topic or anything to do with this ****e.

Wouldn't want anything to bite me in the **** because of it.


----------



## HAWKUS

sckeane said:


> So naive it's unreal.
> 
> Sorry, you go believe your real proof stories that are posted on bbc about 9/11 along with everything else that mainstream media publish, forgot everything on TV is real and everything on the media is the truth.
> 
> This topic frustrates me because if you cannot see that you are being led to believe bull****, and that you can't see that people are being as stupid as to drink something that is liquid waste from aluminium and poisonous let alone all the other **** then I duno. Wow is all I can say.


You see me as naive...i see you as the exact same mate....the powers that be blah blah blah grow up man,how old are you 14?


----------



## huarache

HAWKUS said:


> You see me as naive...i see you as the exact same mate....the powers that be blah blah blah grow up man,how old are you 14?


Ah a good defensive and constructive reply, thank you


----------



## HAWKUS

sckeane said:


> Ah a good defensive and constructive reply, thank you


Ive learned in the past,dont get into a discussion with someone who believes in conspiracy theory cos ultimately,what ever the outcome...its always something along the lines of 'thats what they want you to beleive etc' thats not a good enough answer for me.

Use logic,if this stuff was really going on,no one would know about it cos it would be so top secret we wouldnt be having this convo now.


----------



## HAWKUS

And tbh to call someone 'so naive its unreal' just because they dont think the goverment is plotting against us,without knowing their backround,education or career is actually incredibly naive of yourself.


----------



## huarache

HAWKUS said:


> Ive learned in the past,dont get into a discussion with someone who believes in conspiracy theory cos ultimately,what ever the outcome...its always something along the lines of 'thats what they want you to beleive etc' thats not a good enough answer for me.
> 
> Use logic,if this stuff was really going on,no one would know about it cos it would be so top secret we wouldnt be having this convo now.


I'm not trying to argue, I'm no bible basher, no religious nut, no history freak, no high spirit hippy, nor am I some raving nut. I'm just an average 20yo guy who has done a huge amount of reading and investigating into things that's slowly picked up over time, and now for me, it's clear what the truth is.

Honesty, I said the same thing.. Why would anyone know then? How is it not 'on the news', it sounds like bull****, crazy talk but infact it adds up, really does all add up.

But like i said, enough said! I've done my 2 pence


----------



## vtec_yo

What a crock of shyte.

"Fake reality that is given to us by the establishment"

Shut up.


----------



## huarache

HAWKUS said:


> And tbh to call someone 'so naive its unreal' just because they dont think the goverment is plotting against us,without knowing their backround,education or career is actually incredibly naive of yourself.


I know a fair amount actually.

do you? did you learn that from the 10 o'clock news


----------



## HAWKUS

sckeane said:


> I know a fair amount actually.
> 
> do you? did you learn that from the 10 o'clock news


You know a fair amount about me? no you dont.

Plus i dont reallly watch the news...but i would rather watch that than listen to some mental ramblings of someone like david icke or another of the conspiracy loons.


----------



## huarache

HAWKUS said:


> You know a fair amount about me? no you dont.
> 
> Plus i dont reallly watch the news...but i would rather watch that than listen to some mental ramblings of someone like david icke or another of the conspiracy loons.


Who said about you lol

No idea who he is.. Anyway, convo over I'm not here to argue


----------



## HAWKUS

sckeane said:


> Who said about you lol
> 
> No idea who he is.. Anyway, convo over I'm not here to argue


Well my comment was saying dont call me naive without knowing anything about me,you responded,you knew a fair amount,misunderstanding eh.....but in terms of not knowing david icke,i find that hard to beleive,hes to conspiracy nuts what gary glitter is to peados :lol:


----------



## huarache

HAWKUS said:


> Well my comment was saying dont call me naive without knowing anything about me,you responded,you knew a fair amount,misunderstanding eh.....but in terms of not knowing david icke,i find that hard to beleive,hes to conspiracy nuts what gary glitter is to peados :lol:


Swear first time I've heard his name I thought it was a typo, might have a butch  ha.

Thing is he's probably one of the types that will say anything to throw em off and make peoole look nuts. Tactical


----------



## Zola

a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Worzel

mixerD1 said:


> You're obviously not a student of history mate. Cancer is a disease of old age??? It saddens me that, in an age when any information available to a doctor and is also readily available to anyone with internet access, someone would actually come out with this statement. I'm not exagerrating or dramatising things here...I really am disappointed to see that written in front of me by someone who can actually use a laptop/P.C.


Although im a student of history only as a hobby. Full time im actually a student of chemistry and pharmacology. My research in chemistry is focused on mutagenesis and anti-cancer and the quote "cancer is a disease of old age" is a word for word quote from my cancer pharmacology lecturer. Don't insult me because you don't understand it.

There are six proposed hallmarks of cancer.

1. sustained proliferative signalling.

2. evading growth suppressors.

3. resisting cell death.

4. enabling replicative immortality.

5. sustained angiogenesis.

6. tissue invasion and metastasis.

As you get older you acquire more of these hallmarks and are more likely to develop cancer. However young people can still get cancer the same way younger people can develop neurodegenerative diseases although they're more commonly associated with the elderly.

A good example of this is cancer is one of the top 10 killers in developed nations however it is not in developing nations. This is because in developing nations people die of diseases like dysentery before they can die of diseases like cancer.


----------



## Worzel

mixerD1 said:


> You're obviously not a student of history mate. Cancer is a disease of old age??? It saddens me that, in an age when any information available to a doctor and is also readily available to anyone with internet access, someone would actually come out with this statement. I'm not exagerrating or dramatising things here...I really am disappointed to see that written in front of me by someone who can actually use a laptop/P.C.


P.S it saddens me in this day and age with access to peer reviewed sources online such as scientific journals and text books people are still basing their entire knowledge on what theyve read in the daily mail.


----------



## Blinkey

I will happily take his advice on bodybuilding and what routines I should do.

But as for what I should drink I will ask another who is qualified to answer that question.


----------



## dusher

HAWKUS said:


> You see me as naive...i see you as the exact same mate....the powers that be blah blah blah grow up man,how old are you 14?


Was me who said the powers that be, so I take it that 'how old are you, 14?' comment for for me. I think growing up is about questioning things in life, learning from experience and not using phrases like 'how old are you, 14?' in a debate. You have your beliefs, I don't see why you feel we are immature for believing something different.

You read whats on the page, I like to read between the lines.



HAWKUS said:


> Ive learned in the past,dont get into a discussion with someone who believes in conspiracy theory cos ultimately,what ever the outcome...its always something along the lines of 'thats what they want you to beleive etc' thats not a good enough answer for me.
> 
> Use logic,if this stuff was really going on,no one would know about it cos it would be so top secret we wouldnt be having this convo now.


Thing is, it is logic. To the point where university studies are arguing against fluoridation.



HAWKUS said:


> And tbh to call someone 'so naive its unreal' just because they dont think the goverment is plotting against us,without knowing their backround,education or career is actually incredibly naive of yourself.


If we are being naive by calling you naive, your implying you know something we don't. Have you worked for the goverment? Or in fact, I doubt even the government, as such, have the power. Even they answer to people. Most certainly the banks.



vtec_yo said:


> What a crock of shyte.
> 
> "Fake reality that is given to us by the establishment"
> 
> Shut up.


 :lol: nice input dude. Anything else?


----------



## huarache

The Vegetarian said:


> I will happily take his advice on bodybuilding and what routines I should do.
> 
> But as for what I should drink I will ask another who is qualified to answer that question.


Thousands of studies, sources, doctors, dentists, people with masters degrees and PHD's who are qualified people, have given you reasons against it. So your question has been answered, yet you chose to ignore it.

Why? Cause it's not on TV and its a YouTube video, or a website that isn't well known?

Don't get it


----------



## Blinkey

sckeane said:


> Thousands of studies, sources, doctors, dentists, people with masters degrees and PHD's who are qualified people, have given you reasons against it. So your question has been answered, yet you chose to ignore it.
> 
> Why? Cause it's not on TV and its a YouTube video, or a website that isn't well known?
> 
> Don't get it


Sorry but your response has totally confused me. Have you quoted the right person as I have no idea what you are on about.


----------



## dusher

The Vegetarian said:


> I will happily take his advice on bodybuilding and what routines I should do.
> 
> But as for what I should drink I will ask another who is qualified to answer that question.


Bodybuilding and nutrition go hand in hand. So Id say he's pretty qualified. Since bodybuilders spend thousands on prep coaches and nutritionists I'm sure they are getting info from people who know what they are talking about.

Great thing about knowledge is that its easily transferred, hence why the majority of people come in this forum.


----------



## huarache

The Vegetarian said:


> Sorry but your response has totally confused me. Have you quoted the right person as I have no idea what you are on about.


Yes, about drinking water and who should be telling you what to drink, if they are qualified. Etc


----------



## alchemystical

I looked at a chart once that listed areas that they added fluoride into. Funnily enough it was always the poor ghetto areas like Birmingham and Newcastle Upon Tyne that were 100%. Places like Kensington and Oxford were strangely listed at 0%.

Just smart enough to work but dumb enough not to question why...


----------



## biglbs

It just so happens i have much in common with the big mans thinking,it seems many who are self driven and sucessfull do have,thinking outside the box and the pineal gland are closely linked imo,i confirm for a fact that my third eye,has kept me alive on many occasions when i may have died,no i aint fookin dreaming either,as others i loved and knew did die on those occasions!


----------



## huarache

biglbs said:


> It just so happens i have much in common with the big mans thinking,it seems many who are self driven and sucessfull do have,thinking outside the box and the pineal gland are closely linked imo,i confirm for a fact that my third eye,has kept me alive on many occasions when i may have died,no i aint fookin dreaming either,as others i loved and knew did die on those occasions!


Explain?? Interested


----------



## biglbs

sckeane said:


> Explain?? Interested


Many would call me mad on here ,but for instance when you get those real bad feelings about going somewhere,don't fooking go,,,,honestly,you would never believe how many things i have listened to and avoided massive problems!


----------



## huarache

biglbs said:


> Many would call me mad on here ,but for instance when you get those real bad feelings about going somewhere,don't fooking go,,,,honestly,you would never believe how many things i have listened to and avoided massive problems!


People say the same about me, I was investigating it but I couldn't understand what it was trying to say about it.... Higher consciousness, just didn't get it, maybe that's what your talking about then like a an extra sense..?


----------



## biglbs

sckeane said:


> People say the same about me, I was investigating it but I couldn't understand what it was trying to say about it.... Higher consciousness, just didn't get it, maybe that's what your talking about then like a an extra sense..?


Exactly,always had it and always trust it in life and work,somehow i just 'know'because of it ,now i find out there is the pineal gland,worshiped by many tribes but still unrecognised,amazing to me.There is a gland that gives this reception,recognised in religions and martial arts etc.

Animals have a direct trust of it,during earth quakes/famine etc


----------



## huarache

biglbs said:


> Exactly,always had it and always trust it in life and work,somehow i just 'know'because of it ,now i find out there is the pineal gland,worshiped by many tribes but still unrecognised,amazing to me.There is a gland that gives this reception,recognised in religions and martial arts etc.
> 
> Animals have a direct trust of it,during earth quakes/famine etc


It's so interesting, I read that somewhere too, what I don't get is keeping it 'clean' seems pretty much impossible unless your like amish?? You know what I mean.. All the things that can block it as they say


----------



## biglbs

sckeane said:


> It's so interesting, I read that somewhere too, what I don't get is keeping it 'clean' seems pretty much impossible unless your like amish?? You know what I mean.. All the things that can block it as they say


Well perhaps we blunt it with modern living and defo as i got older i 'feel'less through it,but that is our new world for you.....conform/adjust/conform etc


----------



## huarache

biglbs said:


> Well perhaps we blunt it with modern living and defo as i got older i 'feel'less through it,but that is our new world for you.....conform/adjust/conform etc


yeah thats true - conform adjust etc. I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks that!


----------



## biglbs

sckeane said:


> yeah thats true - conform adjust etc. I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks that!


I have a feeling now,i see bed coming,,,,,zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mattiasl

HAWKUS said:


> C'mon mate do you relise the enormity of that claim,common sense alone will give you an against argument,people or even whole familys would be killed for letting a secret like that slip....also the fact that who ever cured cancer would probably become one of the richest men on the planet overnight,why have money dwindled in through medicines?


DCA - Cancer Cure Discovered - But YOU can't have it!


----------



## Zola

mattiasl said:


> DCA - Cancer Cure Discovered - But YOU can't have it!


Interesting, but it hasnt been tested on one single human yet so the jury is very much out on this drug...

If this drug really is an appropriate cure for humans then it will come out in a year or two...until then nothing has been proved and all that video amounts to is speculation.


----------



## gycraig

biglbs said:


> Many would call me mad on here ,but for instance when you get those real bad feelings about going somewhere,don't fooking go,,,,honestly,you would never believe how many things i have listened to and avoided massive problems!


My Mum begged my dad not to go to work one morning as she had had a nightmare woke up crying then had a bad feeling.

I was meant to be going with him she point blank refused to let me go. That day he rolled his van down a hill, he delivered pop in glasses in a van. All the glasses went through the gap in the protective wood in the middle of the car.

Anyone say in the middle would of died due to glass at 30 mph.

Him and his mate came out with minor injuries


----------



## biglbs

gycraig said:


> My Mum begged my dad not to go to work one morning as she had had a nightmare woke up crying then had a bad feeling.
> 
> I was meant to be going with him she point blank refused to let me go. That day he rolled his van down a hill, he delivered pop in glasses in a van. All the glasses went through the gap in the protective wood in the middle of the car.
> 
> Anyone say in the middle would of died due to glass at 30 mph.
> 
> Him and his mate came out with minor injuries


That is awesome buddy,the point is,what are the implications of that?......Mind blowing Imo


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

Zola said:


> Interesting, but it hasnt been tested on one single human yet so the jury is very much out on this drug...
> 
> If this drug really is an appropriate cure for humans then it will come out in a year or two...until then nothing has been proved and all that video amounts to is speculation.


It has been used for rare conditions in humans though


----------

